
The Thanos subreddit is gleefully heading for mass slaughter - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/3/17530668/thanos-subreddit-avengers-infinity-war
======
hansthehorse
Banned but not unsubscribed. Turned into a ghost who can see the world but not
interact with it.

